# uci weight



## campyhag (Feb 4, 2004)

All the mags I read say that a particular bike is under uci weight but they show the bike with no pedals. Isnt uci weight with pedals?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

campyhag said:


> All the mags I read say that a particular bike is under uci weight but they show the bike with no pedals. Isnt uci weight with pedals?


 yep-don'tchya love marketing depts


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Ha ha... you noticed that.  


Actually they include thing like water bottle cages, power meters, cyclometers, chain keepers, cup holders, curb feelers, mud flaps and fussy dice too.


----------

